# Öffenlicher Bereich > Expat Forum / Auswanderer > Hausbau in Thailand >  Tore,Türen,Fenster,Zäune

## schiene

Dieses Tor haben sich meine Schwiegereltern vor 4 Monaten einbauen lassen.
Rolltor mit Einbau kostete 16.000 Bath.Die kleiner Schwester meiner Frau meinte zu ihrer Mutter welche das Tor bezahlte es wäre zu teuer.

----------


## Greenhorn

Der Preis kommt schon hin. Preise fuer Metalle (insbesondere auch Kupfer) sind unwahrscheinlich in die Hoehe gegangen. Ein vergleichbares Tor in Edelstahl kostet etwa 70.000 TB.
Folgende Punkte sind zu beachten, wenn du selbst demnaechst dein Tor bauen willst:
-Fuer die "Laufschiene" ist ein gut armiertes Fundament erforderlich.
-Die Mehrkosten fuer gut gelagerte "Doppel-Rollen" sind unwesentlich, erhoehen aber langfristig den "Spass" an dem Tor.
-es sollte vermieden werden, dass man das Tor als "Leiter" benutzen kann.

----------


## schiene

Das Tor auf dem Bild ist es eigentlich nur dafür gedacht das keine Kühe aufs Grundstück laufen und die Pflanzen abfressen und schön siehts ja auch aus.
Ich denke gute Rollen und Schienen sind wichtig wenn man es wirklich als Schutz nutzt und es täglich auf und zu macht um mit dem Auto aufs Grundstück zu fahren.

----------


## schiene

Hier ein Link für Rolläden am Haus
http://www.pvcwindowsthailand.com/roller_shutters.htm

----------


## schiene

Wir haben uns nach längeren Überlegungen doch dazu entschlossen Schutzgitter an den Fenstern anbringen zu lassen.
Meiner Meinung nach wird es niemanden,der einsteigen möchte abhalten da es ja einfach ist die Tür einzutreten.
Sieht halt bissel aus wie ein "Knast"aber mich persönlich störts nicht...


hier noch ein Bild von unserem Einfahrtstor

----------

